# My Vintage Lifelike Layout



## deezy (Nov 16, 2009)

Still going strong!
Its the LifeLike layout with one extender inserted into it, making it 4x6.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice. But where is the train?


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

It's sweet!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

MtRR75 said:


> Nice. But where is the train?


Well, the title did say layout.....never mentioned a train.....:laugh:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, the title did say layout.....never mentioned a train.....:laugh:


Conclusive proof that to get the maximum length of time from your layout, don't run anything on it.


----------

